# Graphics comparison



## kunal grover (Jun 6, 2012)

I am planning to buy a notebook and was confused
Please help which of the following fares better for gaming
Intel HD 4000 or Nvidia geforce gt 520mx
also wanted to mention that the intel one has i5 3rd gen while the other has i5 2nd gen


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2012)

AFAIK HD 4000 can play games @ 1200x800 or lower at LOW with playble fps.But it is faster than GT 520

Check this 
[Solved] HD 4000 vs GT520? - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 6, 2012)

kunal grover said:


> I am planning to buy a notebook and was confused
> Please help which of the following fares better for gaming
> Intel HD 4000 or Nvidia geforce gt 520mx
> also wanted to mention that the intel one has i5 3rd gen while the other has i5 2nd gen



If your main intention is gaming, then think about going with A6 or A8 APU laptops.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2012)

1st mention your budget for the lappy.


----------



## kunal grover (Jun 7, 2012)

My budget is 35k and I was thinking of waiting for newer i5 3rd gen laptops


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ then wait for AMD Trinity APU basednotebok which will have better gaming performance than HD4000.


----------

